# Should The Hawks Sign Stephon Jackson?



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

do u think the Hawks should sign stephon jackson? i say they should because dion glover demarr johnson are pretty much gone. and ira newble already signed with cleveland. i also think they should sign Voshon Lenard because Toronto has no room for him on their roster.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

I think he wants too much money


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

He demands too much money (I think) but he's good. If he's at a right price sign him up.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

No player should be signed this off season, that is, if they want to go by my Worst Case Scenario Plan.

Which is, by the way, the way the Hawks are going, and it's the best way they can go.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh and when I mean 'no player should be signed' i include Jason Terry in that list.

I really dont see how a team aiming for the future would take on a under-skilled point guard/undersized 2 guard with even the MLE.

Going by the Worst Case Scenario, they shouldnt, and Travis Hansen would be a better fit for the 2 guard spot, with Dickau or Diaw playing the 1.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Offer him a one year deal for whatever it is that he wants; if he takes it fine, if not then no big deal.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Yea,

Much like the other posters said, only sign him at the right amount. He is a talented player and with his age still has a lot of room to develop but you don't want to sign a guy like that to a huge deal and loose much of your cap flexabilty.


----------



## weasles1 (Jan 4, 2003)

I am Jazz fan and have watched with interest Atlanta. Obviously Jazz fans have interest in Jason Terry. He is a great ball player. I expect Atlanta to resign him. I have also watched the Dion Glover/Denver dance. At one time it looked like Glover had a staight track to Denver. Seems like that has had a detour. I watched Glover the last part of last season. When he was in a starting role the Hawks played well. I think he is a stronger player than Jackson and he hasn't asked for a contract that says "start me". Jackson and his agent were foolish for even bringing that clause into the discussion. At this point, believing Jason Terry will resign with Atlanta, I would love to see the Jazz think about Glover. We are weak at both PG and SG positions. Come to think of it we are weak............. We'll be back....


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>weasles1</b>!
> I am Jazz fan and have watched with interest Atlanta. Obviously Jazz fans have interest in Jason Terry. He is a great ball player. I expect Atlanta to resign him. I have also watched the Dion Glover/Denver dance. At one time it looked like Glover had a staight track to Denver. Seems like that has had a detour. I watched Glover the last part of last season. When he was in a starting role the Hawks played well. I think he is a stronger player than Jackson and he hasn't asked for a contract that says "start me". Jackson and his agent were foolish for even bringing that clause into the discussion. At this point, believing Jason Terry will resign with Atlanta, I would love to see the Jazz think about Glover. We are weak at both PG and SG positions. Come to think of it we are weak............. We'll be back....


I second that weak comment...

:starwars:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Hawks have any sense, they'll sign Jackson. If it takes a 1 year use of the MLE, that'd be ok, but if I were them, I'd offer Jackson something like a 3 year deal starting at $2.5M or so (about what Newble got). That's still a better deal that Jackson will probably get anywhere else, and it'll give him his Larry Bird rights when the contract is up. It'll also give him some security and continuity which he will need to grow as a player.

For the Hawks, he's a better player with more upside, if less consistency than Newble is at this point. And the Hawks are really thin on the wings right now. Jackson is big enough to play the three against most teams, and couple him with Glover (they should bring him back too) and they'll at least have three solid guys with potential to grow together and improve (I'm counting Diaw in here too). Hansen will still get time as well as the 4th guy in the rotation.

1- Terry/Vaugn/Dickau
2/3- Jackson/Diaw/Glover/Hanson
4- SAR/Crawford/Henderson
5- Ratliff/Mohammed

That's stil not a very good lineup IMO, but there are at least no longer any gaping holes... it's respectable at every position, and at least has potential to improve. 

Jackson and Diaw would potentially be a very good defensive combination that would somewhat make up for Terry and SAR being sieves. If at some point they could land a tougher in the frontcourt, they might make some noise.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I wouldn't give him the full MLE, but I still would like to see him on the team. I want to be able to turn to Fox Sports during the season, and watch a some-what watchable basketball team. To do that, we gotta sign some good players even if they arent franchise saviors


----------

